# Video of my 4 rats



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi everyone - I made a quick (4 minute) video of my 4 rats during one of their free ranges. Each rat is introduced in the video, but most of it is them running around and climbing on everything, myself included! Check it out (sorry for the poor quality - to watch it, right click the link and click "save link as" or "save target as" to download it to your computer).


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

OK, I'm uploading a better quality version to youtube. It should be available within a half hour of my posting this.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, love the rat swarm.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Aww, they're epic rats.

And what a jump!


----------



## PipRat (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes! I love to put faces (and tails) to rats I hear about in people's posts! Glad to see Gus is doing well!


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

so cute! I love when bear climbs up the chair leg


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

I agree with everything - they're great little guys. Thanks for the kind words! I'll see if I can't upload another video before too long. I think it's always cool to see someone's rats in action.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Boy, those are some handsome ratmen! I was glad to see them climbing up the _outside_ of your shorts, instead of inside where they might cause . . . trouble, let's say. They were really having a blast in the video, and the music was perfect (gotta learn how to do that filming and mixing thing, someday!). Glad they're all getting along so well.


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

BigBen said:


> Boy, those are some handsome ratmen! I was glad to see them climbing up the _outside_ of your shorts, instead of inside where they might cause . . . trouble, let's say. They were really having a blast in the video, and the music was perfect (gotta learn how to do that filming and mixing thing, someday!). Glad they're all getting along so well.


 Oh yeah...they've accidentally climbed up my shorts. That's not particularly enjoyable. Do you have iMovie (for mac, of course)? Very easy if you do. Just drag and drop a song over your video and you're good to go. They have tons of fun when they're out for sure. I cover the entrance to my hallway with a whiteboard and they figured out how to vault it. So, new plan. But...they're very healthy (physically and physiologically). They're very curious because they get out every night and get to explore everything!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I love them they are adorbale! I am so happy the neautering went so well for you..wish it did for me =/,but ah well. Lol. And the short thing has happened to me a few times <.<;;; LOL


----------



## CShadz6661 (Feb 12, 2012)

I had a rat, Adella, she passed away last year. She was just as energetic as they are. I took her outside once and ran away from her. She came bounding after me, leapt frm about two feet away, flew at my leg and scuttled up just like Bear. She was an excellent jumper.


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

RatzRUs said:


> I love them they are adorbale! I am so happy the neautering went so well for you..wish it did for me =/,but ah well. Lol. And the short thing has happened to me a few times <.<;;; LOL


 Yeah that surprises me because Gus settled down completely after his neuter. What's going on with yours? Still aggressive or what's up?


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

CShadz6661 said:


> I had a rat, Adella, she passed away last year. She was just as energetic as they are. I took her outside once and ran away from her. She came bounding after me, leapt frm about two feet away, flew at my leg and scuttled up just like Bear. She was an excellent jumper.


 Rats are awesome.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

They are fine on neutral territory but as soon as it I bring them too the play area midnight draws blood


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

CShadz6661 said:


> I had a rat, Adella, she passed away last year. She was just as energetic as they are. I took her outside once and ran away from her. She came bounding after me, leapt frm about two feet away, flew at my leg and scuttled up just like Bear. She was an excellent jumper.


 Also, sorry to hear she's passed on. That's the one thing about rats - they don't live long enough.


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

RatzRUs said:


> They are fine on neutral territory but as soon as it I bring them too the play area midnight draws blood


 Did midnight have any previous owners? Was he the runt of the litter? Anything that you know about his history that might shed some light on his aggressive behavior? Also, is there anywhere else where the rats can play? Maybe introducing them all at once to a new play area will help. Then after awhile, maybe bring them back to the old play area and see what happens?


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

He lives with two girls as of right now and no aggression what so ever. My vet thinks it may e because they both want too be alpha. I did end up getting peanut a new cagemate because of the depression. Since they are both neautered I decided too just stick with females :/


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

RatzRUs said:


> He lives with two girls as of right now and no aggression what so ever. My vet thinks it may e because they both want too be alpha. I did end up getting peanut a new cagemate because of the depression. Since they are both neautered I decided too just stick with females :/


 Makes sense. The males tend to be aggressive, some more than others. Sometimes neutering works, sometimes it doesn't. The wanting to be too alpha theory makes sense though.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I would try and find a new play area,but we have so much stuff they'd end up getting lost. No history on Midnight the people who I took him from wanted rid of him cause of lice and mites. I Took him too the vet and got rid of them. he's so much healthier and happy now.


----------

